# What Should I Look For?



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

In the future when I am ready to get my own buck, I am wondering what I should be looking for. I do not need show quality or papers.

This is what I want...a buck that will put more meat on my kids, does are Saanens, one is a Saanen/Nubian cross. I was thinking about a Boer buck or a Boer/Nubian cross. 

Anyway, what should i ask as far as his leanage? I would like faster growing kids as I plan on breeding in the fall of one year and butchering in the fall of the next year. I really only want to feed them through the summer and have them in the freezer by winter feeding time.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes the lines are blurred regarding papers/show quality. I would just ask the breeder if they are fast growing lines or not.
Id still want a quality buck no matter for show or just to do his job in the pasture. Theres breeders who takes the time to check out their boys thoroughly before deciding to register. A reputable breeder who does show has some pretty high standards so not all bucklings make the cut. You might get one of those cheaper.
My guy throws honkin fast growing kids.
Dont you live near the Gorge or is that someone else?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If you already have dairy I personally wouldn't want a buck that was half dairy. I'd think if the kids were 25% boer and 75% dairy you'd lose the meatiness your trying to add. Instead I'd look for full boer or or boer/kiko. 

I agree with trying to get a show quality buck that maybe just didn't have the flashiness the breeder wanted for a show buck.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't think about the 75% dairy part! Thanks!

I live up in north central WA. Just a bit from the Canadian boarder. My dairy goat friend had her dairy in Snomish county years ago. Ebee Island? May not have spelled that right! How much do you sell your bucklings that don't make the show grade?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Say, we used to get milk years & years ago from Ebey Island, bet it was the same person? She lived right next to the trestle on a corner.
I like to start buckling prices from 125 at weaning for freezer. It doesnt always happen & depends on how quick they need to go. A good one for breeding would be almost twice that with no papers.
Bucklings get gone over several times when considering for breeding. They have to be wide & meaty to begin with, thick forearm & thigh, wide chest, level topline good horn set. No teat or bite faults.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Nancy, that gives me an idea of how much to save! My friend is now 82 years old. I will ask her how long ago she had the dairy. I know she made cheese also and it was sold before it was even made! She had something like 100 goats at one time. Now that's alot of milking!

I just talked to her and she would have been there between '78 and '88. She said she lived about a mile from the tresle, north end of the island. Also said she was the only one in the area that sold milk and cheese. Her name is Barb Hartman. Can you give me you last name back then? I've got her all curious now wondering if she would remember your family!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry the name doesnt ring a bell. This gal donated milk to the Everett Gospel Mission. DH says her name was Michelle, but dont hold him to it. My last name is the same back then, Dickey. The time frame is about right but a mile from the trestle throws it off.
Did you live around these parts back then?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I am new to WA state. Only been here for 5 years. Sorry, it didn't ring a bell. I will ask her if she was the one who donated milk. She had three daughters, but none named Michelle.


----------

